# AAC Anyone?



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi, I'm sticking this post in traditional power but I have a question regarding AAC (Advanced Analog Control). It's claimed to be similar to DCC but using straight DC. I ordered but haven't used the QSI Quantum Engineer. It's a controller connected between the power supply and the track. I am going to use it with my two GP40's equipped with QSI Aristo sound decoder's. It is supposed to allow the user to operate many DCC type functions like horn, bell, sound volume, lights, etc previously unavailable to anyone using straight DC. I think it's a very interesting unit and can't wait to try it out. Has anyone used this?

Nate


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Never heard of it.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

IF that is from QSI, then the system basically does rapid polarity reversals to signal a QSI decoder to do some thing with a function. The rapid reversals are dealt with properly by QSI decoders, they will freak out other decoders. 

As I understand it, the system is intended for small scales and has relatively low current capability.


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Here are the specs from the QSI website. It mentions AAC under the description for the Quantum Aristo. It also mentioned a future unreleased product called a Quantum Engineer Booster will is fixed voltage and this AAC controller will control it. Now, what i ordered should work fine on a 1 amp power supply, single locomotive oval layout (I hope) 

Specifications 
Voltage Range: 4 â€" 25 VDC 
Maximum Current: 2.5 Amps 
Insertion Loss: 0 â€" 200 mV depending on current demand 
Signal to Noise Ratio: 1:1 
Power/Program Indicator: Red LED. Continuously lit in Run Mode. Blinking in Program Mode. 
Power Consumption: 0.2 â€" 1.5 watts depending on throttle voltage 
Reliability: Over 150,000 command transmissions.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

AAC is the protocol in the QSI to do functions when running on DC. 

The Quantum Engineer, which you can see on their web site, will run about 2.5 to 3 amps as it sits, suitable for one loco. 

1 amp is too little to run one of your Aristo locos, it will give poor performance. 

The Quantum Engineer Booster has been "advertised" for a while, and I do not think it's coming real soon, but call up QSI and ask them. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

I am gearing up for battery power and radio control as finances permit and that will be my main source of power and control. Waiting on the NCE cab before I install my G wires. So for now, when I get ancy and want to play trains I run straight DC. Two of my GP40's have QSI installed already so I figured Quantum Engineer (AAC) would be a affordable way to access more of the QSI unit capabilities than currently accessible under straight DC.


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

I have installed the AAC module Quantum Engineer from QSI on my test track. It WORKS! I can control most (not all) functions. But the fun ones are the ability to control the system volume at the touch of a button, startup and shutdown simulations, flanges, fans/blowers, coupler clank, apply and depress brakes, horn, bell, and a couple of things....All for less than $50. I know it's not full fledged DCC but some of the most entertaining aspects are in this AAC unit from QSI and I'm using it with loco's with QSI (Quantum Aristo) installed. No super caps installed and operating on the small Aristo 1.8 amp PWC power supply. I eventually will covert to all battery and r/c but for now the excitement is building! Oh yeah, it also controls a grade crossing horn pattern.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's what I have heard, a heck of a lot of fun on analog DC for very few $$... 

Let us know what you find out by using it, pros and cons. 

Congrats, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds pretty cool.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 04/11/2009 9:01 AM
Sounds pretty cool.



Yes - neat idea - sort of poor man's DCC up to a point.

But for Garden Railroading I feel I really need to go with a wireless throttle - but that would drive the price way up again.


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

I will go wireless throttle with battery power too. But for an inside 15 ft diameter circle with two kids 6 and 7 playing around, it's great.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Some people in our club have engines with systems like that since we use DC track power. I personally find them VERY frustrating and prefer not to run them. They take a fairly amount of throttle output just to get the sound working. Then, the motor speed changes abruptly with small throttle changes.


----------

